# Clamping Beam



## bill1608 (Mar 8, 2015)

I made this clamping beam with an 8" x 8' H-beam mounted on some old Oliver lathe legs. So handy. An H-beam, unlike an I-beam, is flat on top like a plate and fairly common, so works very well for clamping. In the photo, I drilled alignment holes for nails and then removed the nails 10 minutes later. Makes it easier to keep things aligned when clamping. I have other plans for the clamping beam, like a circle cutting router attachment.


----------



## fivecodys (Dec 2, 2013)

Very clever sir! That beam must weigh a ton!


----------



## isotope (Dec 14, 2013)

I think this is a great idea. Very clever. Well done.


----------



## dday (Jun 27, 2014)

And it can double as a battering ram when your daughter locks the bathroom door…. 

That is one unique way to make sure a glue up is straight and flat.


----------



## bill1608 (Mar 8, 2015)

The beam is 10" high and about 315 lbs. The legs are maybe another 100. I bought the beam at a supplier and was surprised at how flat and accurate it is. It is about 0.010" out of flat across the 8" width. Good enough for most woodworking purposes. My previous version was 6" x 6' long and I put a thin epoxy later on top to make it perfectly flat. I might do the same with this one. I would grind it, but that doesn't work, warps steel beams. Beams have good beam strength, but they are not torsionally stiff. I can tweak it with the leg levelers to remove any twist. The dolly under the beam can be rolled away after the levelers are lowered.


----------

